# Sausage Ravioli in Sage Butter



## QSis (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, what a great meal, and took less than 10 minutes to make!

Trader Joe's Sausage Ravioli is FANTASTIC! Takes 4 minutes to boil.

For a quick and wonderful sauce, melt 3 T of butter in a saute pan, and add 1 T olive oil. When it starts to bubble, fry 6 large sage leaves in it, until dark green. When the butter is brown, remove from heat, and drain the crispy sage leaves on a paper towel. 

Drain the pasta and toss with the brown butter sage sauce. Garnish with the fried sage leaves (the best part!).

Serve with tomato, onion, feta, basil, olive oil salad.

Absolutely excellent for a summer dinner!





Lee


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 9, 2008)

Where do you get Trader Joe's.
I've not seen them here, but had these at an italian 
restaurant. Suuuuuupurb! Love 'em!
Good pic, Qs.​


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh that looks FAAAAAAbulous! I use the sweet potato or butternut squash frozen ravioli, do the butter and sage leaf thing, then crumble amaretti over it. Such a quick, easy, elegant meal!


----------



## QSis (Jul 9, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry, quicksilver, but there doesn't seem to be any Trader Joes in Florida.

But if you can get some good frozen ravioli at your market or at a warehouse club like Sam's, Costco or BJ's, then you're golden!

Lee


----------

